# Swollen lymph nodes and graves



## AmndRDH (Nov 6, 2014)

Could this be the cause of my swollen lymph nodes In my neck? I'm newly diagnosed.


----------



## laylabear (Nov 9, 2014)

Yesterday at the surgeon he felt my neck 
Said my glands were a little swollen but I didnt have a goiter 
This was due to the graves
When I asked why I didn't have a goiter he said graves affects everyone differently
Some people swell right up , others not so much 
So this could very well be the cause
But then again I m not a Dr !


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have had them swell and go down. Are you scheduled for an ultra sound or an RAIU?


----------

